# Looking for a game in Orlando Florida



## Lalato (Dec 12, 2002)

I would like to find a D&D game in Orlando, Florida.  

I'm 32 and started playing when I was 12.  I pretty much stopped playing when I moved to Orlando.  It's been a few years, and I miss one of my favorite hobbies.

If anyone out there needs another player, please let me know.

--sam


----------



## Lalato (Dec 22, 2002)

For anyone else in the Central Florida area... here is what I've found are good resources for hooking up with other gamers in the area.

Yahoo Groups: 
Here is a list of groups pertaining to gaming in Florida...

florida-gamers - general gaming group...  All types of gamers, and all types of games.

FRAGRPGA - Florida RPGA group... if you want to play Living Greyhawk or any of the other Living games, this is the place to be.  You can also make contacts for other games.

Alarum - Warhammer group...  If you're into Warhammer, this group will hook you up in the Central Florida area

LRPGMail - Lakeland Roleplaying Guild...  Lakeland is halfway between Orlando and Tampa and this list caters to all gamers that live in that part of Central Florida

Messageboards:
The message boards here at ENWorld are good, as you all know, but here are a couple of others where I found some Central Florida gamers...

mortality.net - found one gamer here
montecook.com - found another here

Besides, both sites are GREAT!! 
There are several other boards out there, so your mileage may vary... depending on the board.

Gamer Listings:
There are two gamer listing sites that I found useful...
fathomgate.com - Although I found several gamers here I didn't get any replies to my queries so I'm not sure if the site works or not.

accessdenied.net - I found a couple of gamers through this site.  The interface is a little clunky, but it has a ton of gamers listed so that's a plus.

If anyone else has some other resources they know about for finding gamers, please post here.


----------



## Cougar (Dec 22, 2002)

I am still looking for a player and would like to speak to you about it. I posted again in one of my threads (I have several, unfortunately), but if you want to just email me from here that would work. My email is mtnlion30@hotmail.com. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Lalato (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks!
I'll e-mail you at the address provided.

Proof positive that message boards work. 

If anyone out there has more suggestions for how to contact other gamers, please post them here.

--sam


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 2, 2003)

Drop me a line. I accidently deleted your e-mails and ENBOARDs said you can't be e-mailed through it. I am starting up a game as classes have finally mellowed out enough that I realize I can handle a workload and running a game. I would like to get together so we can chat.

Anyway, my e-mail is jessedn@yahoo.com


----------

